# Laser Card to Visa Direct Card - Stamp Duty Charges?



## Shane007 (20 Oct 2011)

With the upcoming abolishment of Laser cards, does anyone know when they are changed to Visa Direct cards, will there be a Government Stamp Duty charge for this new card? I already pay €40 for my Visa card so will I now pay another stamp duty on this new card?

I asked my bank and they did not know!!!


----------



## pudds (20 Oct 2011)

atm & (debit) laser cards.



ATM card: €2.50
Debit (Laser) card: €2.50
Combined ATM and laser card: €5
Credits cards are charged at €30

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_vat/stamp_duty_on_financial_cards.html


----------



## Shane007 (20 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that, but the new cards they will be issueing are both visa and debit cards, so what category will they fall under, credit card @ €30 or Debit card @ €2.50?


----------



## theresa1 (20 Oct 2011)

The atm bit is €2.50 and the Debit (previously Laser) bit is €2.50 so your looking at €5 in total if your taking money out at the 'hole in the wall' and using the debit bit for purchases in shops or over the internet.


----------



## gipimann (20 Oct 2011)

Visa Debit Cards are taxed in the same way as Laser Cards (i.e. €5 if you use it as an ATM card and a purchasing card).


----------



## huskerdu (21 Oct 2011)

Shane007 said:


> Thanks for that, but the new cards they will be issueing are both visa and debit cards, so what category will they fall under, credit card @ €30 or Debit card @ €2.50?



The VISA Direct card  is not a credit card, there is no credit facility.  It is a debit card only. 

The stamp duty is 2.50, just like the laser card.


----------



## Shane007 (21 Oct 2011)

That makes sense and not as bad as I thought. Thank you for all the replies. Now why could my bank not tell me this????


----------



## Yakuza (21 Oct 2011)

As far as I understand things, if you *replace* one card with another, you shouldn't have to pay the duty twice. When the levy was brought in, banks blindly applied the levy to every card issued, but the government clarified that you don't have to pay the duty a second or subsequent time in a year as it would be seen as a barrier to competition.

I'd say if your bank replaces your card, there should be no levy due.  The other thing to do would be to issue the new cards from Jan 1 next year, and invalidate the old one the day before, so at no point would you have two active cards.


----------



## Willy Fogg (22 Oct 2011)

Shane007 said:


> That makes sense and not as bad as I thought. Thank you for all the replies. Now why could my bank not tell me this????



Perhaps they had no idea what a "Visa Direct" card was..


----------



## Vapona (26 Nov 2011)

I heard about this months ago and a clerk at my branch told me it would be happening in November. I've had a look on the BoI website and there's not a cheep about it. Really, they should pull their fingers out.


----------



## moonman (14 Feb 2012)

i e mailed boi yesterday and i got a reply saying --- visa debit cards will be rolled out on a phased basis between march 2012 and august 2012.


----------



## potnoodler (16 Feb 2012)

an ATM tax , gotta love Ireland


----------



## Lightning (18 Feb 2012)

JasonBK said:


> At the moment I believe the only bank offering a Visa Debit card is Ulster Bank



PTSB offer Visa Debit. EBS offer MasterCard debit. BoI and AIB will soon offer Visa Debit.


----------



## theresa1 (27 Apr 2012)

[broken link removed] - plenty of information to check here


----------

